# FP7 push-pull operation



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys,

I watched Youtube video last night about the Rock Island Railroad. I was fascinated by footage of a short, push-pull passenger service powered by an FP7.

I'm just wondering how these consisits operated; did they use a purpose bult driving car at the back end? Or was the driver simply sitting in the loco while pushing the train?

I have an old Roco FP7 and a few spare cars so I was just thinking about running something similar on my own layout....

PS - I can't post a link to the video right now as I can't access Youtube in my plae of work!


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, they had a purpose built driving car at the back end, when operating in reverse. There was typically nobody in the locomotive (when going in reverse), because the train engineer was sitting in the rear passenger car, in a special compartment. It's called a "cab car" here in North America. When operating in the forward direction, the engineer would be in the head locomotive, as you would expect. The way the system worked is, the trains would run backward toward downtown, and still run backward into the station terminal. And when leaving the downtown station, the train would run forward toward the suburbs. In other words, the locomotive always faced AWAY from the downtown, and toward the suburbs. 

I live in the Chicago area, where this practice still exists with Metra and Amtrak passenger trains. It was in the early late 1960's -early 1970's when the various freight railroads got out of the passenger train business entirely in the United States. It was now up to the government to take over, and subsidize passenger trains. Amtrak (nationwide passenger trains) was formed in 1972. 

Here in North America - (from Wikipedia) 

The first major application of push-pull operation using the modern single diesel configuration was on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad. In 1959, the C&NW received its first Control Cab equipped Bilevel rail cars for commuter use. The extreme efficiency and success of these trains is why almost all of the commuter rail services in the United States and Canada utilize 100% push-pull operation on their locomotive-hauled trains. Examples include: Chicago (Metra); New York City (Metro-North, the Long Island Rail Road and New Jersey Transit); Philadelphia (SEPTA); the Washington, D.C. and Baltimore area (MARC and VRE); Boston (MBTA); the Greater Miami area (Tri-Rail); the San Francisco Bay Area (Caltrain and ACE); Southern California (Metrolink and Coaster); Toronto (GO Transit); and Montreal (AMT). Most of these systems (except for SEPTA and Metro-North) continue to utilize some type of bi-level passenger cars for push-pull service, either partially or exclusively.

Early Chicago commuter rail

Since the 19th century Chicago has been the hub of the North American rail network.[6] It has more trackage radiating in more directions than any other city in North America.[6] Railroads set up their headquarters in the city and Chicago became a center for building freight cars, passenger cars and diesel locomotives.

By the 1930s Chicago had the world's largest public transportation system, but commuter rail services started to decline.[7] By the mid-1970s, the commuter lines faced an uncertain future. The Burlington Northern, Milwaukee Road, Chicago and North Western, and Illinois Central were losing money and railroads were using passenger cars from as far back as the 1920s.[8]

Formation of the RTA

To provide stability to the commuter rail system, the Illinois General Assembly formed the Regional Transportation Authority in 1974.[9] Its purpose was to fund and plan the Chicago region's public transportation. In the beginning the Regional Transportation Authority commuter train fleet consisted of second-hand equipment, until 1976 when the first order of new EMD F40PH locomotives arrived. That F40PH fleet is still in service today.[8]

Less than a decade later the Regional Transportation Authority was already suffering from ongoing financial problems. In 1983 the Illinois Legislature reorganized the agency. That reorganization left the Regional Transportation Authority in charge of day-to-day operations of all bus, heavy rail and commuter rail services throughout the Chicago metropolitan area. It was also responsible for directing fare and service levels, setting up budgets, finding sources for capital investment and planning.[9]

Metra branding

Due to the broad range of responsibilities entrusted with the Regional Transportation Authority, the Commuter Rail Service Board was created in 1984. It was renamed Metra in July 1985.[10] The newly reorganized Metra service helped to bring a single identity to the many infrastructure components serviced by the Regional Transportation Authority's commuter rail system.[9] Metra's operating arm, the Northeast Illinois Regional Commuter Railroad Corporation, was created as a separate rail subsidiary which operates seven Metra owned routes. Contracts were set up with the Union Pacific and BNSF railroads to operate four other Metra routes. While Metra owns all rolling stock and is responsible for most stations on those routes, the freight carriers use their own employees and control the right-of-way for those routes. In keeping with Metra's purpose to provide a single identity for commuter rail in the region, the freight operators provide service under the Metra name.[9]


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Howard.

I'm familiar with push-pull operation as it's commonplace here in Ireland too (on suburban as well as long distance passenger trains), I just was'nt sure if there was any difference to the way it operated across the pond.

I guess I'm going to need a cab car now!


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

You're welcome Irish.

I forgot to mention that some Amtrak trains operating around Chicago (and other parts of the USA) have two locomotives, one at each end. But most passenger push-pull operations in the USA, are strictly one locomotive, with a special passenger cab car at the other end.

I'm assuming (based on some reading I did online) that operations are similar to Ireland. 

Well yes, you will need to get a cab car if you model the average push-pull train.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry for using an ebay link, but it was easy to find
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caltrain-HO...259982?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a98004e0e
This shows what a cab car looks like compared to a regular car.......the headlight is an obvious giveaway, as are the windows on the end of the car. Most also have the safety striping.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks again guys!

I noticed the cab car in the Ebay link is bi-level (as are the cars in the video I mentioned) were any single level cars modified in this way? 
I have a few spare streamline pullman cars and I'm wondering could one be kitbashed into anything remotely prototypical....


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

irishthump said:


> Thanks again guys!
> 
> I noticed the cab car in the Ebay link is bi-level (as are the cars in the video I mentioned) were any single level cars modified in this way?
> I have a few spare streamline pullman cars and I'm wondering could one be kitbashed into anything remotely prototypical....


As far as I know, most push-pull type trains use bi-level cars. But I have seen some pictures of single level cars (that were modified) to be used in a push-pull train. Just do a google search, you should find something useful. 

I found this link below. These were used in Toronto Canada in the 1960's and later, before being retired. 

http://transit.toronto.on.ca/regional/2508.shtml

The next two links might also give you some ideas, SEPTA Regional Rail on the US East Coast around New York City. It's sort of push-pull, but using all electric trains. Pictures could give you some ideas.

http://stopandmove.blogspot.com/2012/09/new-old-trains-coming-to-amtraks-san.html


http://www.nycsubway.org/wiki/SEPTA_Regional_Rail

And another railroad line, sort of push-pull, but using all electric trains - the South Shore Line here in Chicago and North-West Indiana. 

http://www.monon.monon.org/rr/soshore.html


----------

